# router template for stair building



## lp woodworks (Jan 20, 2011)

Went out to buy an adjustable, manufactured jig to plunge rout tread/risers in stringers. Not only hard to find in toolshops, I felt a bit rediculous buying what I could build. It was a matter of time investment, so if I am going to build a stair jig, I want it to be a good one, and as versitile as possible. I don't build stairs full time, but do get enough of this work to step it up enough with a fine jig. 
I gave up on the store bought idea, but have'nt found info books either. Like many crafts, are stairbuilding techniques bound for obscurity too while the old pros retire?
For this alone I am determined to engineer my own jig, but of course welcome any information, diagrams, photos,etc.

regards, Brettlee


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 


Check out the link below, you will see a video how to make your own (Router Work Shop ) and how to it use as well 

The Woodworking Channel Video Library

========



lp woodworks said:


> Went out to buy an adjustable, manufactured jig to plunge rout tread/risers in stringers. Not only hard to find in toolshops, I felt a bit rediculous buying what I could build. It was a matter of time investment, so if I am going to build a stair jig, I want it to be a good one, and as versitile as possible. I don't build stairs full time, but do get enough of this work to step it up enough with a fine jig.
> I gave up on the store bought idea, but have'nt found info books either. Like many crafts, are stairbuilding techniques bound for obscurity too while the old pros retire?
> For this alone I am determined to engineer my own jig, but of course welcome any information, diagrams, photos,etc.
> 
> regards, Brettlee


----------



## Wobbly (Jan 3, 2011)

Check out this thread:
Routed Stairways.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Brettlee, Coming from the design side for much of my past, I can tell you that stair _stringers_ are going to differ from project-to-project. Sometimes one pattern may work throughout a project, but I would venture to guess that it may need to be "tweaked" (scrapped) for others. I admire your effort, because stringers are often oversawn by hurried "carpenters". Oversawn stringers are weaker than intended and are often the reason for stair problems down the road. If it is stringers you're asking about, a templated router path should work wonderfully and eliminate all "oversawing". To make a template, simply cut the tread/riser pattern from 1/4" MDF (etc). If you plan it right, you can make a long stringer with a short template. In using the template, I suggest placing unmistakable index points in the form of a through-hole drilled precisely square. Clamp the template and in varying (stepped) depths work to a point just a tiny amount greater than half-depth. Use the index points to perfectly align the template on the opposite face of the workpiece, and again work your way down to "halfway". You will have the prettiest stair stringers your customer's money can buy. Good luck, *OPG3*


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

lp woodworks said:


> Went out to buy an adjustable, manufactured jig to plunge rout tread/risers in stringers. Not only hard to find in toolshops, I felt a bit rediculous buying what I could build. It was a matter of time investment, so if I am going to build a stair jig, I want it to be a good one, and as versitile as possible. I don't build stairs full time, but do get enough of this work to step it up enough with a fine jig.
> I gave up on the store bought idea, but have'nt found info books either. Like many crafts, are stairbuilding techniques bound for obscurity too while the old pros retire?
> For this alone I am determined to engineer my own jig, but of course welcome any information, diagrams, photos,etc.
> 
> regards, Brettlee


Hi Brettlee:

Take a look at this video. It takes less time to make a template than it takes to go to the store and try to find one.

YouTube - How to make the template for housed stringers


----------

